# xscreensaver fails to install



## rloc (Aug 2, 2010)

As part of a seemingly never ending attempt to install KDE4, the process attempts to install xscreensaver.

Here is the log of the install which indicates GTK and Motif are missing. If I do "pkg_info" it says that GTK is installed.

Once again, not sure where to start with this one...

Logfile...


```
===>  Building for xscreensaver-5.11_2
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.11/utils'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.11/utils'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.11/driver'
WARNING: neither GTK nor Motif are available, therefore no xscreensaver-demo!
cc -pedantic -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-overlength-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=c89 -
U__STRICT_ANSI__ -c -I. -I. -I./../utils -I..
-D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gnome-xml -I/usr/local/include xscreensaver-getimage.c
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.11/driver'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver.
```


----------



## lyuts (Oct 20, 2010)

I have problems with xscreensaver too, though different from yours. I posted my problem here.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 21, 2010)

Try to reinstal both x11-toolkits/open-motif and x11-toolkits/gtk20, then install xscreensaver.


----------

